# XO Skins Nexus 7 Screen Protector on Amazon



## gnusus (Jan 23, 2012)

I got my Nexus at rc willey the other day. My company has a rewards program and I got a $25 gift card. Saw they added it to Amazon so I just ordered one. I have their screen protector on my gnex and the black carbon fiber on the back. They don't have orange peel like others. I will add some pics as soon as it arrives.


www.amazon.com/Asus-Google-Nexus-Screen-Protector/dp/B008MD4VFW

It's also on their site, but they don't use amazon checkout so hopefully it ships fast.


----------

